# What is it exactly



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I was cruzing the lfs today and come across these little guys.I liked them alot,there personality was kewl.They were pretty playful as well.I would just like to know what they are for sure(my lfs is retarded and dont much of n e thing).Thanks ak


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Look like baby bearded dragons to me...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

oscar119 said:


> Look like baby bearded dragons to me...


Kewl,Kewl,How is there temperment there guy?Are they kewl to own!!!!!!


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

http://dragoncharm.com/caresheet.htm

Dracofish has a bunch, and Mettle has one. Mettle knows a little about them, Dracofish knows alot. As far as temperment I've been told as long as you get them from a small age and handle them regularly they're very docile. Some even claim to be able to get them out and leave them sitting on a couch and them being fine.

I'd like to get one soon, just haven't bought one yet. I won't tell you everything because I think there are people on here that know a little more about them than me.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

no matter what age a bearded dragon is its goin ot be very calm and easy goin with normal care.

J-Rod


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

oscar119 said:


> no matter what age a bearded dragon is its goin ot be very calm and easy goin with normal care.
> 
> J-Rod


Nice,I have been looking at them for awhile now.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

^^good luck if u get one. thjat would be awesome to have a liuzard u could just let hang out around ur house


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

furious piranha said:


> ^^good luck if u get one. thjat would be awesome to have a liuzard u could just let hang out around ur house


Would not beable to run the house-He could have full run of my bussiness though.It would be kewl as hell.I had 2 squirells that would let me do the same when I use to live in virginia.Just would lkike to find someting else that will let me do the same with it.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

They are def. cool little lizards. Be prepared for cricket feeding though. And don't forget the UVA/UVB and all the tempurature stuff listed in that caresheet. That care sheet is Dracofish's btw.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

bearded dragons those are, great little animals, i would reccomend one, exept I have found out some info on these guys that isn't so good, that is- because these are captive breedfor the same stock of beared dragons 95% are born with something that causes most of the dragons to die when there 3 or 4









if your still interested there is info every where


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

oscar119 said:


> bearded dragons those are, great little animals, i would reccomend one, exept I have found out some info on these guys that isn't so good, that is- because these are captive breedfor the same stock of beared dragons 95% are born with something that causes most of the dragons to die when there 3 or 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up there guy.I am not worried about tat though.I will provide him with a good home for the time being.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> They are def. cool little lizards. Be prepared for cricket feeding though. And don't forget the UVA/UVB and all the tempurature stuff listed in that caresheet. That care sheet is Dracofish's btw.


My only ? being though,How would he react without having n e of that for about an 8.5 hour period of time while I am at work.I got the money for all the other bull.I want him to beable to travel with me or it will be a no go on this little guy!!!!









[/quote]

That I don't know pm dracofish, if you haven't already. She might know.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

oscar119 said:


> They are def. cool little lizards. Be prepared for cricket feeding though. And don't forget the UVA/UVB and all the tempurature stuff listed in that caresheet. That care sheet is Dracofish's btw.


My only ? being though,How would he react without having n e of that for about an 8.5 hour period of time while I am at work.I got the money for all the other bull.I want him to beable to travel with me or it will be a no go on this little guy!!!!









[/quote]

That I don't know pm dracofish, if you haven't already. She might know.
[/quote]

Kewl,thanks for the heads up there guy


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

BEARDED DRAGONS! get em!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Is 12.99 a good price for one right around the 3 inch maybe 4 to 5 inch mark


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> Is 12.99 a good price for one right around the 3 inch maybe 4 to 5 inch mark


Super price IMO. Esp. for lfs prices(as they're always higher priced) I think my local lfs would want at least $30.00-$40.00 for one.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Kewl,Thanks for all the help guys


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Is 12.99 a good price for one right around the 3 inch maybe 4 to 5 inch mark


holy! 12.99 for em? u sure? check the price again cuz thats way cheap. my lfs carries em for 100. cheapest ive seen was 50 and was on sale.

if it is that price. take many, but ur gonna spend a lot just to feed em all so be wise.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

black_piranha said:


> Is 12.99 a good price for one right around the 3 inch maybe 4 to 5 inch mark


holy! 12.99 for em? u sure? check the price again cuz thats way cheap. my lfs carries em for 100. cheapest ive seen was 50 and was on sale.

if it is that price. take many, but ur gonna spend a lot just to feed em all so be wise.
[/quote]

It can't be nowhere near what I pay for my fish per week.I am 100% positive that the price is 12.99.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

If its really 12.99 then make sure they are healthy first. They sell for no less then £35 over here, so about $50. Infact they probably cost even more then that.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

piranhasrule said:


> If its really 12.99 then make sure they are healthy first. They sell for no less then £35 over here, so about $50. Infact they probably cost even more then that.


Thanks for the heads up there guy.I deal with all my lfs on a daily basis up here and am very familiar with the product they bring in(I think my collection speaks for itself).They are only stupid when it comes to knowing n e info on the subject of purchase thats all.I am very confident that these guys are healthy(dont look bad from the pics).Usually when stuff is this cheap up here,there is a local breeder somewhere nearby.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2006)

Really? You can keep these just like out in the open and they wont run away? I would love to own a chill lizard like that!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Really? You can keep these just like out in the open and they wont run away? I would love to own a chill lizard like that!


I dont see why not.As long as I spend alot of time getting the little guy use to me.I will make him a custom built harness out of kevlar to start with(just to make sure he dont run away).I have did this with squirells in the past,and would like to try and do this with this little guy.I also plan on having a 82 inch by 30 inch wide and 36 inch tall cage at my work place for him when he just wants to be a bumb and lie around.I get alot of interaction with customers at my job and I think this would go over pretty well.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Really? You can keep these just like out in the open and they wont run away? I would love to own a chill lizard like that!


I dont see why not.As long as I spend alot of time getting the little guy use to me.I will make him a custom built harness out of kevlar to start with(just to make sure he dont run away).I have did this with squirells in the past,and would like to try and do this with this little guy.I also plan on having a 82 inch by 30 inch wide and 36 inch tall cage at my work place for him when he just wants to be a bumb and lie around.I get alot of interaction with customers at my job and I think this would go over pretty well.








[/quote]

yea, there behaviour is really tame. i remember i used to have one that i could leave on my nightstand and go to bed. ive actually done this like 2x and when i woke up it was still there.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

if you bring him to work, set up a piece of slate on a paper towel with a 75-100w light 10-12 inches away from the slate to give it a basking spot, and also a water dish nearby as well.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks for the info there guys.I'm excited to get this going,but I would like to do it right the first time.I'm going to do my home work on them first and make sure I have everything covered from the get go


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Thats an awsome price for a beardie... they make great pets too

Just make sure you get the proper lighting for it

Dracofish has an awsome caresheet on her site

DragonCharm.com


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I would NEVER let any reptile roam free or have the run of any place like is being proposed here. It's not very responsible. Especially with the bearded dragons... They are reptiles. They do NOT come when called. And if you start this, it may gain more of a wild caught personality. Also providing the proper husbandry for it will be impossible. Beardies need certain temps to be maintained in their enclosures. Otherwise they suffer huge problems. Feedings would also be a big issue - unless you want crickets jumping around everywhere at your office all the time for it to hunt. Not my cup of tea. Not to mention it may eat insects or other bugs in and around the office workplace that may be poisonous to it. And then it will die.

Beardies should always have their own enclosure to be kept in. They can be taken out and handled, etc, in a warm environment, depending on what the ambient room temp is, which will determine how long the animal should be out for.

Also not ALL beardies are calm and relaxed. Most are capable of learning from a young age that people are not bad. But I know someone who has one with serious attitude - he cannot be handled without gloves.

These animals are also not cheap. Especially while growing up. They need a LOT of crickets on a constant basis. You need a lot of equipment for them. And they require daily attention in terms of being provided with fresh veggies and being misted.

They are a fantastic pet - but not one to be taken on as lightly as a leopard gecko, for example.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Mettle said:


> I would NEVER let any reptile roam free or have the run of any place like is being proposed here. It's not very responsible. Especially with the bearded dragons... They are reptiles. They do NOT come when called. And if you start this, it may gain more of a wild caught personality. Also providing the proper husbandry for it will be impossible. Beardies need certain temps to be maintained in their enclosures. Otherwise they suffer huge problems. Feedings would also be a big issue - unless you want crickets jumping around everywhere at your office all the time for it to hunt. Not my cup of tea. Not to mention it may eat insects or other bugs in and around the office workplace that may be poisonous to it. And then it will die.
> 
> Beardies should always have their own enclosure to be kept in. They can be taken out and handled, etc, in a warm environment, depending on what the ambient room temp is, which will determine how long the animal should be out for.
> 
> ...


By oh boy,what the hell took ya so long mettle.Thanks for the info Mettle.Looks like I am going to have to look into this alittle more,or just scratch that idea(thanks mettle :rasp: )


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I agree with what Mettle said. Most Beardies tend to be docile, but there are exceptions. I have one female that is completely and totally nasty until you get her out of her habitat. Beardies should NEVER be left to roam...no reptile should. There's just too much to worry about with injury, accidental ingestion of something, etc, etc, etc.

Also, I would be very afraid of buying from a pet store. If those sizes you mentioned are correct, 4", then they are very, very young...like too young to be sold. It's very irresponsible, IMO, to sell Beardies at that size. Mine hatch out of the egg at 4" and I refuse to sell any at less than 15g in weight. Pet stores often do not properly care for their Beardies (especially since you said so yourself in the first post) and you will most likely end up suffering through vet bills, etc because of it. Buy from a breeder and you will save yourself a lot of grief, heartache, and probably money in the longrun.

As far as what someone said about inbreeding...yes, it's a shame (however, we must remember that all those nice colors out there result largely in part by inbreeding), though I'd say that most Beardies will live longer than that with proper care. Unfortunately, no wild blood has been introduced in a very long time and the gene pool just keeps on getting smaller and smaller and smaller, especially with so many "backyarders" selling out there. The market is absolutely flooded and quality breeders often have a hard time selling their stock because the "backyarders" will sell at a cheaper price. That's why I decided to give up on trying to sell Beardies. It's just not worth it, especially when you factor in how much it costs to properly raise a whole clutch. The market has been flooded to the point of absolute stagnation. However, there are still quite a few reputable breeders out there. If you are interested I can give you the names of a few that I'd trust.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Well I would love to have the info Draco,But unfortunatly it looks like I am going to have to scratch the idea.I was hopeing for something that could be done relativly easy.Do you have n e suggestions on n e thing else to look into to doing this with.I have sucessufully done this in the past with squirells(sp)and feretts as well,but am looking to do this with somewthing new.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I wouldn't recommend it with any reptile. Perhaps a cat or dog?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

dracofish said:


> I wouldn't recommend it with any reptile. Perhaps a cat or dog?


Cat or dog is not an option.We have an anatolian sheppard running around the shop already!!!!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Why would you even think about a reptile then if there's a risk of it being attacked?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

dracofish said:


> Why would you even think about a reptile then if there's a risk of it being attacked?


He wouldn't hurt n e other animal,I have three cats so thats not an option(don't want n e more of them)And the sheppard is highly terratorial(so another dog wouldn't work.Other than that he is a very peaceful dog.I would keep pretty much n e thing else with him though without n e probs.I would never risk another animal getting hurt,sh*t if there was turtle in the road in virginia I would always stop and move him to the side.I am one of the nicest people you would ever meet when it comes to animals.


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Is 12.99 a good price for one right around the 3 inch maybe 4 to 5 inch mark


of course round here in any pet shop they go for £65-£75 each


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks,but I have to put this project off.I dont see how it will work


----------

